# [SOLVED] Error 0xc0000142



## soppy1291

I keep getting this error:

The application failed to initialize properly (0xc0000142) Click on OK to terminate the application.

The only option is to click ok. I am deathly afraid to turn off my computer because my brother recently did and that caused it to freeze at the blue HP startup screen, but thats another thread. I get this error whenever I launch anything. I can't even open up the task manager. I really need help. I don't currently have a way to back up my stuff either but I am working on it. By the way, I don't know that my brother was having the same error message as i was or if he was having any error messages. I use zone alarm full security suite if that helps at all, I don't know if it deleted a registry file or something. I can't tell you all how much I would appreciate your help, I ave three gigabytes of photos on that computer that are irreplaceable. I will be sure to back them up somehow though. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Re: Error 0xc0000142*

This usually indicates a problem with DLL initialisation. Try reinstalling your core files by running SFC. You mention HP. Did your machine come with Windows preinstalled or have you got the installation disc. If the latter, has it got SP2 installed on it. If not you will need to get a slipstreamed disc that includes SP2. Put the disc in but exit from the setup program. Then in Windows, press Start>Run. Type cmd in the box and press OK. At the DOS prompt, type sfc /scannow and press return. You may be prompted to insert your disc several times. Just keep pressing retry. This process can take some time, so be patient. When it has finished reboot your machine.


----------



## soppy1291

*Re: Error 0xc0000142*

well thanks but i grew a pair and restarted it and now everything is fine. weird huh?


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Re: Error 0xc0000142*

I'm glad everything is OK now and thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Psyklone

I get this same error, but only when Zone Alarm tries to start. This is a fresh (pre SP1) installation of XP, and an old version of Zone Alarm, both of which run fine on this comp.

No amount of formatting (or even changing HDDs) will fix this error from affecting Zone Alarm.
My Windows activation wizard won't start either.

Thoughts?


----------



## JohnthePilot

Hi and welcome to TSF. 
Please note that threads are user-specific and not topic-specific as, in this case, the cause and answer may not be the same. Please post your query in a new thread.


----------

